
Boeing 737 Max disaster: management vs. engineers - chupa-chups
https://newrepublic.com/article/154944/boeing-737-max-investigation-indonesia-lion-air-ethiopian-airlines-managerial-revolution?direct
======
cmurf
DUP
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21014714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21014714)

